# I love to draw Bettas!



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

These are my first drawings of betta fish. n________n;;


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

They are amazing and cute! great job!! can you draw bettas from pictures?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awww the middle one reminds me of one of my boysc:, so Pretty!!


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

Could you do one of mine?


----------



## hannica (May 7, 2014)

I love your drawingS!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome drawings ^__^


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> They are amazing and cute! great job!! can you draw bettas from pictures?


 I could. n____n;;


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> awww the middle one reminds me of one of my boysc:, so Pretty!!


 Thank you! <3


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Awesome drawings ^__^


 Thank youuuu. n____n;;


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

hannica said:


> Could you do one of mine?


If I do, I like to not be on any time constraint. I have to work a lot these next two weeks so I don't want anyone to be upset if they don't get done in a timely matter. If you don't mind that, then I am okay to draw a betta for you. :3


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Good gravy those are adorable!! You have an amazing talent!! Super cute!! ^_^


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

I like your style. Those are great drawings.


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

Sathori said:


> Good gravy those are adorable!! You have an amazing talent!! Super cute!! ^_^


 Thank you dear. <3


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow those are great artwork!

I want to create a betta show team here in our country and I would like to request you to PLEASE create my team logo. PLEASE. I will not rush you and is willing to wait however long it will take you to draw. My team name will be Q-Betta. PLEASE draw a betta jumping out of a toilet bowl.. the betta and the bowl should form the letter "Q".


----------

